#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Media software

## harm wellink

Hallo,

Ik zoek een professioneel programma om een groot projectiescherm mee te vullen. Het is voor een viering op school, maar powerpoint is geen optie. 

Het was eerst eigenlijk de bedoeling om dmv powerpoint een standaardachtergrond de gebruiken, en daar songteksten op te laten zien, maar nu zijn er enkele eisen bijgekomen, namelijk:[LIST][*]We willen ook video's kunnen laten zien, (Zonder dat het vastloopt, zoals powerpoint meestal)[*]We willen tijdens muziek, naast de songtekst ook een visualisatie laten zien.[/LIST]Kent iemand hier programma's voor? Geld speelt geen rol, we kunnen met een probeerversie af, of, jeweetwellen is een optie. Het is namelijk maar voor 1 keer  :Wink: 

EDIT: Er is eigenlijk wel haast bij  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stekelvarke

Resolume VJ en Arkaos.
Je kan natuurlijk ook naar mediaservers kijken(Maxedia, Pandoras box, MA video, Catalyst, Green hippo,...)

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik denk dat je tussen 2 bronnen moet mixen met een extra videomixer (Edirol V4 is prima geschikt voor dit soort kleine toepassingen, Datavideo heeft ook wel een aantal goede dingen hiervoor).

Video's en visualisaties laten zien kan dan met een dvd-speler/VHS-speler/pc1;
en de songteksten eroverheen leggen, die uit pc2 komen (meescrollende teksten is ook weer een verhaal apart, MIDI zou hier uitkomst kunnen bieden).

----------


## esound

easyworship
mediashout
presentationmanager
propresenter
songshow plus
sundayplus

Dit zijn officieel wel kerkgebaseerde programma's maar ook zeer bruikbaar voor andere doeleinden.

----------


## harm wellink

Oke. Bedankt voor al jullie snelle reacties. Ik zal even kijken wat ik ermee kan, maar er zit zeker wat geschikts tussen, al is huren van een mediaserver ons iets te duur af.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Meer suggesties zijn natuurlijk nog welkom

----------


## NiTRO

De demo van Arkaos is vrij lang volledig te gebruiken voordat je het pakket moet activeren. De demo heeft dezelfde functie als de geregistreerde versie, en met een ENTECC module kun je elke dmx tafel gebruiken om je video's mee te mixen, dus je hoeft dan geen dure video  mixer meer te huren.

groet en suc,
Erc

----------


## partydrivein

hallo ik heb net op mijn laptop resolume vraagje ik ben een beginner in het video gebeuren op en rond concerten wat zijn een paar basisregels en hebben jullie mischien wat tips? :Big Grin:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> hallo ik heb net op mijn laptop resolume vraagje ik ben een beginner in het video gebeuren op en rond concerten wat zijn een paar basisregels en hebben jullie mischien wat tips?



hallo je komt wat onduidelijk over met je post zonder leestekens zou je misschien hier en daar punten en komma's neer kunnen zetten dat maakt je post een stuk leesbaarder wat ga je met je laptop met resolume doen

 :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------

